# Looking to buy 2009 LE AWD Any big issues?



## tights24 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi folks,

New here. As I do with all potential purchases, I like to reach out to the seasoned experts prior to purchase to learn about nuances or known problems that the manufacturers refuse to address. I owned a Titan for 8 years, now own a Yukon. Looking at picking up a 2009 Murano LE AWD with ~90K on it. The mileage doesn't scare me. Just asking the basic question of things to check, questions to ask. Autocheck report is good, but never tells everything. Thanks for any and all feedback.


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Tights,
Yeah, there is one issue you should check out. Google 09 Murano transfer case leak. There was a discussion some time ago here;

https://www.nissanforums.com/murano/174157-09-murano-transfer-case-leak.html

Basically, if the one you are looking at hasn't had it fixed, it surely has the issue.

Large $$ fix if it needs it. 

K


----------

